# Xbox media center



## Gentoo (May 22, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but I know for sure there are people here who are knowledgeable on this subject.

Here is what I want to do, with two separate systems. 

System 1.

This will be in my sons bedroom. I am sick and tired of games and movies going in there and never returning. This system will be able to play games put on the hard drive and music and movies accessed from a linux server.

System 2.

This will be in the game room. It needs to access movies from the linux server. Ideally, it will function with a remote and be simple to use. Playing games from the hard drive is not a major priority, since I have them right there. 

I know I will need to mod the xboxs and install XBMC. On to the questions:

1. What modchip should I get (solderless preferred) ?
2. Where can I buy it?
3. Where can I find a working copy of XBMC? 

Thanks


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.xboxscene.com/modchips.php
http://www.xboxscene.com/software/software.php?page=mediaplayers

I haven't tried too hard, but I just need someone to solder the chip for me (shaky hands). Everything else is fairly straightforward. I HAVE softmodded one using SPlinter Cell, but it isn't nearly as good as a chipped machine I played with. Go for an enormous HDD in the thing (no less than 250GB), and try to output via the VGA connection- it's the best you can get for the XBox.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Send a PM to "dbplelps" I just purchased a Xbox, set up exactly like you want from him... 

XBMC, 500g external HDD, even converted to 12v for the car for me.. 

He's running the VERY same thing in his house, uses the home PC as a file server out to the kids Xboxes and can limit both time and content on the consoles.. cool stuff, busy guy though...


----------



## Nathan P (Jun 9, 2007)

I think his username is dbphelps


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

I can also setup a modded Xbox. I run a Xenium Ice solderless with the MXM dashboard along with Xbox Media Center. I have emulators and all that stuff too.

My MXM skin is this :
http://www.allxboxskins.com/skins/mxm/The Architect.wmv

I've made custom Icons for all the Apps and programs, emulators, and ports (Doom, Quake, Metal Slug etc...)

Ryan


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

i've used solderless in the past and i wasn't completely satisfied with it. a decent bump and you have to rip the case open and reallign. if you're lucky enough to have a 1.0 or 1.1 version, soldered is really easy and well worth the extra 5 min. I've got 2 systems right now in storage until I get my new place, but these things are really hard to beat for the money.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

In this day and age of Xbox and XBMC sophistication, there is absoloutly no need to run a hardware mod, as you can just softmod the box in about 15 minutes and then have your way with her... All without opening it up...

Yeah, thing have been crazy around here for the past month, but things are beginning to 'level out' and I have my afternoons open...

I will say, I won't be discussing this stuff on here, and there are plenty of forums available for doing this stuff... 

I can setup the hardware and get everything configured and basically get paid for my time, if that is your interest... Otherwise, there are plenty of resources available to 'work through it' on your own...

I am just basically trying to help people out that don't have the time/patience/background to setup something like this from scratch, as well as offering a nice 'turn-key' solution for in-car use...

Just wanted to clarify where I 'fit' into the whole Xbox as a Media Center kind of thing... It is a great solution with a kickass form factor...

Dennis


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

SQKid89 said:


> i've used solderless in the past and i wasn't completely satisfied with it. a decent bump and you have to rip the case open and reallign. if you're lucky enough to have a 1.0 or 1.1 version, soldered is really easy and well worth the extra 5 min. I've got 2 systems right now in storage until I get my new place, but these things are really hard to beat for the money.


I had problems with my solderless getting misalligned once in a while at first but I added some washers and **** to it and haven't had a problem in 3 years. I used to take the damn thing with me everywhere so it holds up pretty well. But if you were going to put it in a vehicle I wouldn't go with solderless.

Ryan


----------



## Gentoo (May 22, 2007)

I won't be moving it, its going in the room and not moving unless we rearrange the furniture. However response time is a priority for me (can't stand sluggish systems).

I've been to those sites. But the problem is that it is a bit like learning to fly by being put in the cockpit of a 747 and getting handed the pilots manual. Sure, all the info you need is there, but good luck trying to make sense out of it or sorting the wheat from the chaff.

If dbphelps or |Tch0rT| (or anyone else for that matter) can help but doesn't want to discuss it here, send me an e-mail.

Thanks.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

i softmodded my xbox and run xbmc. I use it more for wirelessly streaming downloaded tv shows from the computer in my bedroom. I absolutely love it!


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Gentoo, I've been outta the loop with this stuff for a while, but feel free to PM me if you've got questions; I'll do my best to point you in the right direction.


----------



## iskone (Nov 25, 2007)

With XBMC you don't need a mod chip. DL the t3ch installer and your on your way, the install disk comes with a how to pdf. I didn't know jack or even own an xbox when I did the mod. The special hardware I used was around 10 dollars, this hardware being a copy of Splinter Cell ($3 @ game stop) and a Pro Action Replay ($7)

I've been using XBMC for over a year without a single problem. I still think it's the best way to stream movies or music from your PC., even better then the PS3.


----------

